# Trial Fahrrad kaufen



## MaFazone (13. Oktober 2007)

Will ein Trial Fahrrad kaufen und habe keine Ahnung in welche Preiskategorie man das Fahrrad einstuft. Ich hoffe einer von euch kann mir sagen wieviel das ungefähr Fahrrad wert ist, hab nämlich keinen Bock mich abzocken zu lassen.
Hab Bilder mit meinem Handy gemacht...


Marke: SCOTT
Komplettgewicht: 11,5kg
Bremsen:SHIMANO DECORE XT
Farbe: Orange

Bild1




Bild2




 
MFG


----------



## robs (13. Oktober 2007)

Bestimmt nicht mehr als 200,-

Meine Meinung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puti69 (13. Oktober 2007)

so n ding würd ich für 200 suchen


----------



## Raimund-Aut (13. Oktober 2007)

Wenn du das Bike für einen starken Jugendlichen bis Erwachsenen brauchst, max 200 Euro. Sollte das Bike für ein Kind sein - lass die Finger davon und kauf es nicht.


----------



## luckygambler (13. Oktober 2007)

wenn ich bedenke was hier manchmal für schnäppchen zu holen sind würd eich für das bike auch nciht mehr als 200 ausgeben. auf keinen fall mehr!! 150 als angebot machen und wenn er es nicht annimt halt weiter suchen.


----------



## Puti69 (13. Oktober 2007)

wenn du das ding nich nimmst,kannst du mir dann ma die mai-Adresse von dem geben,denn ich such was zum einsteigen


----------



## misanthropia (13. Oktober 2007)

fällt in die kategorie X alp, 150 würde ich höchstens ausgeben. erfahrungsgemäß hat sichaber gezeigt dass man wirklcih mit einem etwas teureren EInstiegsbike, zB einen gebrauchten Monty 221, besser fährt da die Teile einfach aktueller sind. und 11,5kg schreit nach Stahl, ich hatte das auch das macht wenig spass damit zu fharen


----------



## Puti69 (13. Oktober 2007)

aber des könnt ich mir umschweißen.

Kennst du wen,der n billiges Monty hergibt?So mit Versand 250,mehr darfs ned kosten.


----------



## MaFazone (13. Oktober 2007)

Es stand jedenfalls unten auf dem Rahmen noch auf nem Schild mit irgendwas von 7003 Aluminium und verstärktem Rahmen (Double)...
Also ist Scott jetzt keine wiklich klasse marke...?

Bild3





MFG


----------



## MisterLimelight (14. Oktober 2007)

das Rad ist gut in Schuss, keine Frage. Und Scott ist eine Klasse Firma. Das Bike war damals auch nicht gÃ¼nstig: 2000 DM, meine ich. Nen Freund von mir fing damit an .... 1998. So alt ist das Rad. Die Sache ist, dass Scott keine Erfahrung in Biketrial hatte und sich seitdem viel, sehr viel getan hat in Sachen Geo und vor allem Gewicht. Zum anfangen ne gute Sache, vor allem weil man da gÃ¼nstig drankommen sollte .... so fÃ¼r maximal 200â¬ ;-)


----------



## ecols (14. Oktober 2007)

MaFazone schrieb:


> MFG



Geil! das ding kam damals mit dem heavy tools raus.. 

Ja, es hat nen Alu Rahmen, taugt aber nciht wirklich viel, weil die Geo noch VIEL zu BMXig ist..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

